# How to integrate postfix, spamassassin, amavis and razor?

## Thiemo

Hi,

maybe a stupid question. How do I integrate those tools? I first emerged postfix, then amavis, afterwards spamassassin and finally razor.

But how to make them cooperate? I don't assume they do out of the emerge.

I searched the fora but only found posts that those are cool pieces of software and work together.

I also searched the respective homepages to no avail.

Anybody a hint?

Cheers

Thiemo

----------

## kashani

This should get you most of the way there and provide a framework for the rest.

http://advosys.ca/papers/postfix-filtering.html

Ramin

----------

## Thiemo

Thanks, kashani, for your hint. With your url I managed to do the job, though I haven't integrated razor. However, as a by-product I made an ebuild for anomy-sanitizer from http://mailtools.anomy.net/

Cheers,

Thiemo

----------

## ukRulez

Hi,

is it in the ports collection? Looks exactly what I need...

 *Thiemo wrote:*   

> However, as a by-product I made an ebuild for anomy-sanitizer from http://mailtools.anomy.net/

 

----------

## Thiemo

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> is it in the ports collection? Looks exactly what I need...

 

Please see https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22008

Cheers,

Thiemo

----------

## meulie

 *kashani wrote:*   

> This should get you most of the way there and provide a framework for the rest.
> 
> http://advosys.ca/papers/postfix-filtering.html
> 
> Ramin

 

Am I the only one who can't access that link...?    :Question: 

Greetz,

   Evert

----------

## Thiemo

Works perfecly well for me.

----------

## meulie

Yup, now it works here as well... I guess something between their system and my system was influenced by the power blackout...    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

